

Ask HN: Anyone who lives/works in Mill Valley/Sausalito area? - fiscal

All,<p>I recently moved to Sausalito from Palo Alto to work at a startup based out of Sausalito. I'm pretty new to this area and curious if there are any 20-40-somes who live/work here? I'd love to meetup and have drinks etc. Also, happy to organize a weekly/monthly meetup if there's an interest.<p>Please bop me (checkemailsheretoo@gmail.com) or reply in this thread if you do live/spend some time around Mill Valley/Sausalito area.<p>Thanks :)
======
andymoe
Not anymore but I had clients up there several years ago and worked out near
west marine on gate 5 road for about 8 months about a year ago. There is a
little coffee shop called "Taste of Rome" on the way into town that I used to
like to hang out in. Nothing special really but they used to have live music
on fridays and a fair number of locals.

~~~
fiscal
I've heard of Taste of Rome but just haven't been there yet. Will definitely
check them out. I live up in the hill and the demo is skewed towards married
couples with .5 kids.

------
yitchelle
<http://www.hackernewsers.com/> use to be an awesome tool for connecting like
minded folks from the HN community. However, I just visited it again and it
seems to be down.

------
tarr11
Live in Mill Valley - it's fairly quiet for the tech scene here, but that's
what SF is for. :)

There's a few "North Bay" entrepreuneur meetups but I haven't been to too
many. Usually I just go to ones in SF.

~~~
fiscal
Agree! I did find Startup Grind North Bay meetup:
<http://www.meetup.com/Startup-Grind-Northbay/>

I believe mid-late 20 folks like prefer to live in the city.

Edit: CorpQNA looks interesting :)

